# Anyone a fan of Norman Mailer?



## grartx (Nov 18, 2007)

When I read his bio, I couldn't help but exclaim, wow, this guy's a genius! But i backed off a little when i heard his books imply violent sexual acts, and feminists are against him. lol. i'm tempted to read his books, but i'm not very fond of men treating women like crap. are his books worth reading?


----------



## Eli Cash (Nov 19, 2007)

The guy had two Pulitzers, so I think it's pretty safe to say he could write a bit.

If you're looking for stuff to start with, i'd go:

1. Executioner's Song
2. Armies of the Night
3. The Naked and the Dead

First two are non-fiction and the winners of the aforementioned Pulitzers. Last one is his novel which thrust him onto the literary scene. My personal favorite of his was _The Fight_, about the "rumble in the jungle". One part of it is especially good, where Mailer goes for a run with Muhammad Ali in the early morning after Mailer had just gotten home from being out all night drinking.


----------



## Dr. Malone (Nov 19, 2007)

Hmm.  Sounds interesting.  I've been meaning to check this guy out.  I've heard a lot about The Fight, and it was all good reviews.
Thanks for reminding me about it, gratx, and for the recomendations, Eli.  Now it's off to the library.


----------



## Krim (Nov 19, 2007)

Oh no, feminists don't like the guy. Who would think they were capable of it?


----------



## Eli Cash (Nov 20, 2007)

Y'know, I was just reading _Sports Illustrated_ last night and the obituary mentioned the same four books I talked about above, as well as the part in _The Fight_ where Mailer goes for a run with Ali.

_Nobody_ is going to believe this, but I swear I wrote the post above before reading that article.

That is all.


----------



## Eli Cash (Nov 20, 2007)

Krim said:


> Oh no, feminists don't like the guy. Who would think they were capable of it?



Yeah, stabbing his wife probably wasn't his best move in courting female readership.


----------



## Krim (Nov 20, 2007)

> Yeah, stabbing his wife probably wasn't his best move in courting female readership.


 
Well, he sure knows how to court me. Or knew, rather.


----------



## Dr. Malone (Nov 20, 2007)

Stabbed his wife?  I'm liking this guy more and more...


----------



## Vincent Gray (Nov 25, 2007)

He also has a pretty decent book on writing, called The Spooky Art. I haven't read it in a while though.


----------

